# Volkswagen Releases Official Sketches of New Mid-Size Sedan



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Volkswagen of America has released three more sketches of their new upcoming "new midsize sedan" or NMS as it is referred to internally at the company. The new mid-size sedan will be built at VW's new Chattanooga, Tennessee factory and should be available at the end of 2011. 

NMS will compete in the mid-size sedan segment with the likes of the Honda Accord and Hyundai Sonata. Thus far, VW has typically positioned the Passat against other mid-size segment competitors, but over the last ten years the sticker price on the Passat has grown higher and higher (Euro versus dollar value caused this), effectively positioning the price of the car out of its mid-size segment. Conversely as cars like the Accord and Camry have continued to get larger, the Passat remained at its existing size. So VWoA has had a struggle trying to position a smaller car that is more expensive against other mid-size products that are larger and cheaper. NMS is supposed to be the answer...

*FULL STORY...*


----------



## Scarface9181992 (Jan 26, 2010)

terrible. why do they have to go with the future look?


----------



## cassabx (Mar 3, 2008)

what happened to the cc? 
it better have a vr!


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

If the new Jetta is any indication as to what the interior of this car will be like in terms of material quality, count me out for sure. That said, I'd probably still drive this thing over a Camry.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

> terrible. why do they have to go with the future look?


:laugh:

Because... they'll start selling it in _2011_, not in 2008... maybe it will have a Flux Capacitor!


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

cassabx said:


> what happened to the cc?
> it better have a vr!


X2. Doesn't look much different than the new Passat, though...
Edit: it's like a B7 CC


----------



## logansvw2 (Nov 25, 2006)

I looked at the new Jetta on a dealers lot Sunday. As for looks, VW better start working on the mk8 stat. Inside it looks roomy. I like the current Passat but not the $28K price. Hope this new mid sized thing has more comfortable seats than the CC which it favors.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

nicoli said:


> If the new Jetta is any indication as to what the interior of this car will be like in terms of material quality, count me out for sure.





Jamie said:


> That would also mean VW will need to be careful not to de-content or to strip too many features out of the NMS - particularly if they want current Passat owners to feel at home in it. *Sources at VW say they have been watching the Jetta 6 feedback carefully and assure us that NMS won't have the same level of cost cutting applied to it.*


I certainly hope so - you get only one chance to make a first impression. Sure, as the name indicates, you can have some equipment/material differences between trim levels, but given the existing and upcoming competition, you can't start too basic in this market, and you can't carry the appliance plastic and low-grade Polo MFD to the SEL level (hint).


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

Yawn...like all new VW products: do not want.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

I think it looks alright. The only thing that killed the jetta6 for me was any of them other than the base model was offered as a 5cyl. The **** is that Volvo bull****? I like the updated looks over the bubblish-toy looking mk5. If this car is offered with a 6cyl or 4cyl turbo, count me in. I'm a sucker for platinum grey though. 

Built in America helps my purchase as well. I know its German, but at least it's not assembled in china.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

so with the passat / passat wagon not coming over in B7 form (a la paris pics), is TN plant going to produce a NMS wagon version as well?


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

how much of the stuff we are seeing (ala new jetta/nms) are decisions made by stefan jacoby?


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

People are so quick to judge. The sketches give me hope that this car will be legit. Put a proper boot on the back and the imagination goes wild. I'd be shocked if the NMS isn't substantially better in almost every objective category than any of its midsize competition. VW has proven to be a very savvy company. Look at their financials.


----------



## L-Seven (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd get this new Passat...I think it looks hot! :thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Gunslinger7 said:


> The only thing that killed the jetta6 for me was any of them other than the base model was offered as a 5cyl. The **** is that Volvo bull****?


volvo??


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Do want.

To bad they will probably cheapen the interior and only offer in automatic.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

well here's another way to look at it.....

maybe there are many people who want to buy a VW - whether it be a passat/jetta/golf, etc. and just can't afford it. maybe their moment of opportunity will be with the new generation arriving now to get into one.

VW after all was the people's car and when the prices were climbing due to adding sophisticated content, people were griping that it was no longer the people's car. 

Now that VW is trying to maybe recapture that essence in this market, it does mean decontenting to lower price and get one in every home in the US.

i for one, wish I could move up to Audi, but it is not in my budget - even thought I could easily trade in my current VW and get a new car loan for $500+ a month, I am just not willing to use my free money like that. 

now if Audi started to decontent they cars similarly, then perhaps I could buy an Audi at the price that works within my budget. 

same argument, people need a lower priced VW without sacrificing room, comforts, and similarities to other competitors - these are the people that want to drive a VW but just can't afford it. now maybe they can.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

> The only thing that killed the jetta6 for me was any of them other than the base model was offered as a 5cyl. The **** is that Volvo bull****?


_Volvo?!?_ You _do _know VW owns Lamborghini, and the V10 they use in their supercars is the inspiration for our 5-cylinder? It's a distant cousin of half of a Gallardo V10... :laugh:


----------



## sworksguy (Apr 25, 2002)

> Built in America helps my purchase as well. I know its German, but at least it's not assembled in china.


Or Mexico, or Brazil.......... I think that NA car manufacturers are starting to realize the value of good construction, a la Ford, and I have high hopes for the NMS. the 337 should be about ready for a full restore and garage queen status once this car comes along.

It better hurry, though, or I'll have a Focus ST for the next daily driver. Sorry VW, but I lost a lot of patience after waiting for the Golf R only to find out that we were getting the shaft....... again.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Boogety Boogety said:


> _Volvo?!?_ You _do _know VW owns Lamborghini, and the V10 they use in their supercars is the inspiration for our 5-cylinder? It's a distant cousin of half of a Gallardo V10... :laugh:


Sorry guys. When I hear 5cyl all I think is Volvo.. Heh. Volvo. 

But I did a bit of research and now I realize, I still wouldn't drive one of the 2.5 MKVs. Not my style.


----------



## davidch (Jan 23, 2004)

sworksguy said:


> Or Mexico, or Brazil.......... I think that NA car manufacturers are starting to realize the value of good construction, a la Ford...


 and where do think wolfsburg learned that from?


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

These NMS sketches look identical to the Passat refresh for Europe.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

Concept sketches are great to look at and make for lots of forum chatter but they don't mean much. It's a car with four wheels, four doors, headlights, tail-lights, etc. No big surprises. I'll have to wait and see the real thing in person before I can make any meaningful conclusion. On a related note, I saw and sat in a new Jetta SE this past weekend. I don't think the car is bad looking. It's true that some of the materials in the cabin are not as nice as in the MKV, but the overall look is clean and pleasing. I'll have to see if the GLI offers any improvements in the cabin. In a way, I think the new grille makes the car look a little sportier than the big chrome waterfall grille on the MK5.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

DUTCHMANia said:


> volvo??


Yeah...I was gonna say the same thing. VAG has been rocking the 5 cylinder longer than Volvo. My fault with the 5'er is that I feel it underperforms. It is neither very powerful nor is it very fuel efficient. It's kind of like the old (or new?) 2.0, it just underwhelms me. I wish VW would drop the old 2.0 and the 2.5 and develop a proper base-engine for the US. I'm thinking something like a 1.8-2.2 liter four making ~140-180hp and getting around 35mpg on the highway. Instead they're using the 20yr-old 2.0 to be able to pitch the Jetta at under $16K and sell it as a 34mpg car. I think there are going to be some pretty disappointed customers who show up to VW dealerships and realize it's an advertising shell game.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

rexxmann said:


> I wish VW would drop the old 2.0 and the 2.5 and develop a proper base-engine for the US. I'm thinking something like a 1.8-2.2 liter four making ~140-180hp and getting around 35mpg on the highway.



This. Time and time again.


----------



## triode (Mar 3, 1999)

*new Passat*

I fear that the $21,999.99 Passat will come with the 2.5L 5. And have a Jetta 6 interior. VW had thes idenity problems when the B3 and B4 series were out. The B5 went upscale and, yes up price, but it revived the car!!
If VW is listening, and still wants a "VW Camry" make sure the CC still is avalable as a GERMAN car at $30K with the fun stuff!!!
I have owned a B1(dasher), B2(quantum), B3, B5(6 and W8). I think I speak for a lot of us.


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

The side looks audi a8ish. But the front looks like acura rl. The finished product will probably look nothing like this though. However, if its bigger than the current passat and comes with a turbo, ill get one after my cc is done.

I dont think a camry buyer would look at a watered down vw. The people who buy japanese cars are scared of the "unreliable" and "expensive to maintain" euros. Its not really about the price difference. Its like pitching a 3series beemer to a civic buyer and vice versa.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Boogety Boogety said:


> _Volvo?!?_ You _do _know VW owns Lamborghini, and the V10 they use in their supercars is the inspiration for our 5-cylinder? It's a distant cousin of half of a Gallardo V10... :laugh:


 Not to mention the TT-RS and Quattro Coupe...


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

I heard they are cheapening it up to compete with camry, accord..... I'm out...


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

I think this car looks HOT,a lot like a bigger version of the Jetta 6.

Looks VERY VERY VERY much nicer than the all new B7 Passat for Europe.

YAY...


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

VW_Hippie said:


> I heard they are cheapening it up to compete with camry, accord..... I'm out...


I ****ing hope not. Jesus Christ, what happened to quality?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Except for the mirrors forward, I see A8 influence in the roof n body lines. But I'm sure itll look totally different in concept and then completely different in production, typical VW fashion.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Volkswagen of America has released three more sketches of their new upcoming "new midsize sedan" or NMS as it is referred to internally at the company. The new mid-size sedan will be built at VW's new Chattanooga, Tennessee factory and should be available at the end of 2011.
> 
> *FULL STORY...*



And the real thing looks just like their concept!... a perfect match I'd say! :laugh:










*Not!!!!!!!!!!!!*

When will auto makers stop doing this?... Come out with these super sleek teaser sketches only to have the production vehicle be a let down in comparison? Maybe they should do it in reverse? Come out with a set of bland sketches then deliver a sexy sleek production car! That will work better IMO. :thumbup:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

rexxmann said:


> Concept sketches are great to look at and make for lots of forum chatter but they don't mean much. It's a car with four wheels, four doors, headlights, tail-lights, etc. No big surprises. I'll have to wait and see the real thing in person before I can make any meaningful conclusion.


Smart guy! He knows too! So what do you think rex?


----------



## jimlockey (Feb 17, 2001)

*2012 passat TDI*

I set in a new 2012 Passat TDI at the 2011 Dallas, Tx automobile show. The 2012 now is equiped with a urea unit. That's what I call the new diesel. 

It has the same engine as my 09 Jetta sportwagen tdi. It is much larger than my 05 Passat and a larger fuel tank that will allow you to get 800 miles on a tank. The seats are the same as my jetta. It still has the seam that cuts into your leg. 

It also has a 6 speed automatic transmission and should get about the same mileage as my jetta.

I'm sure I forgot a few things but for, my old taste, it looks good. All I want is good dependable transportation and a diesel. The urea is there because of EPA regulations, I think.


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

So it looks like these sketches were actually of the 2013 CC and not necessarily the 2012 Passat, eh? 

Looking at the photos of the new CC looks just like the sketches. I guess they weren't too far off...


http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_2997.shtml - CC

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...eases-Official-Sketches-of-New-Mid-Size-Sedan

~Matthew


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

VW needs to make the CC based off the Audi A4 not the Jetta 6 platform. Give me a 2.0t and AWD for a price that's less then an Audi A4.


----------



## snakeye (Feb 19, 2010)

RedTurboS said:


> So it looks like these sketches were actually of the 2013 CC and not necessarily the 2012 Passat, eh?
> 
> Looking at the photos of the new CC looks just like the sketches. I guess they weren't too far off...
> 
> ...


Look closer, it's clearly the 2012 Passat.


----------



## sth1d (Nov 9, 2011)

QUATTR0 said:


> Not to mention the TT-RS and Quattro Coupe...


My old 1990 Quattro Coupe had a 20v 5 cyl. It was still a dog, even with Koni's, but I could drive up hills in 6" of snow (car had 4.5" of ground clearance). The old quattros were great snow cars.

According to my fuzzy memory, Volvo bought the 5 cylinder engine from VAG. I'm not sure if they bought it with the turbo on it, or if they added it on themselves.

My wife's '04 XC70 has one in it. It's not a bad engine, has enough torque to move the XC70 at a decent clip, and pushing 100k miles with no issues.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

sth1d said:


> My old 1990 Quattro Coupe had a 20v 5 cyl. It was still a dog, even with Koni's, but I could drive up hills in 6" of snow (car had 4.5" of ground clearance). The old quattros were great snow cars.
> 
> According to my fuzzy memory, Volvo bought the 5 cylinder engine from VAG. I'm not sure if they bought it with the turbo on it, or if they added it on themselves.
> 
> My wife's '04 XC70 has one in it. It's not a bad engine, has enough torque to move the XC70 at a decent clip, and pushing 100k miles with no issues.


Drive a chipped UrS4 or UrS6 sometime.....you'll never want anything but a 20vt again......


----------



## Aaron Mk4 VR6 (Jan 23, 2011)

why do they create baddass cars like this yet also create crap like the Up! !! :thumbdown:


----------

